# Who is going, US SQ Finials, Oct 8-9



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Who all is going to World Finials in Lebanon, Missouri October 8th and 9th?

I will be driving up from Houston to spectate.



https://facebook.com/events/s/us-sq-finals-emma-iasca-masq-m/791109801865001/


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Emma USA finals 🙈


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

dumdum said:


> Emma USA finals 🙈


Yes! I'll correct that 😂


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> Yes! I'll correct that 😂


I’d like to go as a spectator. My daughter lives in Missouri so I’d have a place to stay, but not sure I could stomach the drive.


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

mumbles said:


> I’d like to go as a spectator. My daughter lives in Missouri so I’d have a place to stay, but not sure I could stomach the drive.


How far of a drive is it for you?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

About 12hrs…


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

I will attend one of these days, but the Emma euro finals are up first 😎


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

It is on my bucket list for some year but not this year. SVR is the biggest event I've attended. If I ever get a 1st place there then I could justify going. I placed in the top 3 the past two years. That is probably not going to cut it for finals. As my tuning abilities improve so will my results. If I can win consistantly next year then I will give it more consideration.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I'll be competing in all 4 orgs


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i was gonna make it this year again since i'm qualified for three orgs. however, car's in the shop for some engine work, it'll be fixed up this week but i'm not comfortable taking it on a 3600mi road trip so soon after. i'd have to hit the road monday.

i like that it's a day's drive closer for me though


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Maybe …..


----------



## SQ124 (4 mo ago)

Do you guys think it would be worth it to compare some top installers?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Due to health reasons, I'm going to have to miss this weekend


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

BigAl205 said:


> Due to health reasons, I'm going to have to miss this weekend


Hope nothing serious and that you are well again soon.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Is anyone at Finals? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> Is anyone at Finals?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wish I was, but sadly am not ☹


----------



## SQ124 (4 mo ago)

Really wanted to go, but I just couldn’t make the trip this time.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mumbles said:


> About 12hrs…


They make these things called planes now


----------



## SQ124 (4 mo ago)

SkizeR said:


> They make these things called planes now


Did you fly down?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> They make these things called planes now


LOL, the last time I was on a plane, I caught COVID!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SQ124 said:


> Did you fly down?


I did fly this weekend, but not to Missouri. I'm down in Houston to touch up the tune on the Genesis G70 we did.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I didn’t get an invite…..wasn’t sure how that all worked 

so …. Next season it’s on the whole season


----------



## Nineteen69Mach1 (May 30, 2017)

Came to spectate and ended up getting 2nd place to kick off the 2023 season


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats on the second place!


----------



## SQ124 (4 mo ago)

Nineteen69Mach1 said:


> Came to spectate and ended up getting 2nd place to kick off the 2023 season
> View attachment 349881


Congrats!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like it was a good venue - huge space - cars were able to get lined up nice and orderly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Anyone take pics?


----------

